# Customized Electric Branding Iron



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Very nice Eddie…..it is essential to show your work and this looks like a great way to go. Whats the story behind the name, Bawcomville?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeff its actually West Monroe but bawcomville it a part of the town often the butt of a lot of jokes here ,it a part of the town by a paper mill and sometimes has its own odor , i tell folks all the time i live on the north side we have paths on both sides of the road ,no sidewalks here lol


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Very cool, Eddie. Not sure I want anyone knowing what I made, but if I could make something nice it would be great - grin.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Cool iron!!!
Great thinking….
Getting the recognition & credit….
All while driving business.your way.

Looking forward to seeing your new projects…
from your new shop equipment….
Branded with your new iron!!!

Carry on….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Chris anyone who can build a bench like the one you did can build some great stuff

Randy ill be happy to get back to building stuff right now i just sit and look at my new toys and dream , waiting on my brother a electrician to get me hooked up , some is 220 and even the ones that arent i dont trust the wiring so haveing all new plugs and a box put in ,i know what David feels like when he got his new computer and had to wait a month r so for his internet to get hooked up just like sitting on the dock waiting for a boat to come in


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i remember that dock
after the cruise ship floated by

my bud showed up
in a row boat
called the 
bawcomville

towing a barge full 
of new tools


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

DAVID i am a member of THE BAWCOMEVILLE YATCH CLUB soon as we get a dock well be good to go


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

lets find a long extension cord
while we wait for the dock

we can make stuff
on the way to market
down in narlins


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

sounds like a plan to me ,David


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

I've always wanted to get one made but as a lot of my projects are small I've stuck to a rubber stamp. This would be great for the larger items that I make.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Cool video Eddie…...I guess there are docks by the bay all over this world…..


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Neat stamp Eddie. Thanks for the review.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Cool idea eddie, I'll have ta get my iron so I can stamp my dock by the bay as soon as this dang snow melts…..


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

This is a great gift for a budding woodworker. I have a neighbor that has been haunting my garage for the last year and I got him one of these for Christmas. He was thrilled beyond words, and has been practicing with it on everything. We're in the middle of a wine bar build and he's done most of the work, while I look over his shoulder and say "Wait a second, what about this edge", or "I think you need to clamp that down a little more before you run it through", or " keep the bevel on the stock always, it needs support while you turn". Sharing this hobby is part of the hobby for me.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

BTW , one of the silicone baking sheets will protect your formica bench if it slips off the stand.
I use one for soldering and my hot glue gun. The glue doesn't stick, and it protects my bench from hot dripping solder.

I would love to get one, but can't justify the cost , it's a nice to have at this point.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for the review eddie. I'd like to get a branding iron one o these days. I'd like to customize it myself though, have my own design made into an iron.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I've got one of these and I've been fairly happy with it. My only beef would be ordering new/additional head. Rockler sources them out, and they seem a little pricey.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Red they are a on the pricey side , i got the discount and still thought they were but i need something to put on there that would stay for a while on a benches and chairs

Roger if you ever find one PM me and let me know i looked and didnt find one i wanted a alligator shaped one but couldnt find one

ward63 they are on the large side , may not work on a small r thin project


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Eddie has got a makers mark now. Look out world.
Nice Eddie I do like it.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

BTW I recently retrieved some stolen property
which I had stamped with my Branding iron.
Very useful to mark your stuff.


----------



## hotncold (Mar 4, 2014)

I have been looking at several versions of these and I think I just made up my mind.
Thanks


----------

